# drill and kill



## Charlie Parker

This is a disparaging term used to refer to a method of teaching, often mathematics, that emphasizes repetition in order to develop certain skills. An example, would be arithmetic where students might be given worksheets of addition or substraction. Memorizing the multiplication tables is also sometimes viewed as "drill and kill." You will also hear the terms "skill, drill and kill." The word "kill", I suppose, suggests that endless repetition will kill the children's interest in the subject. The current trend in mathematics is "discovery-based learning." Thus, instead of practising skills, children are supposed to solve real-world" problems. They explore different ways of finding the answer and they are expected to justify and explain it. Opponents argue that without sufficient practice of basic computational skills, children don't have the tools to solve increasingly complex mathematical problems. I am trying to find a good French translation of "drill and kill." Just to start the ball rolling, and for lack of anything better, I'll suggest a literal translation _entraînement répétitif qui tue l'intérêt. _Vos suggestions sont les bienvenues.


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello CP,

First of all, are you absolutely certain "kill" here refers to killing children's interest? I would rather think of it as possibly meaning "_kill the lack of knowledge_".

Otherwise, the French have an expression that may have a close meaning: "jusqu'à plus soif"
It should be regarded as popular language, i.e. until _'one's thirst be gone'_. I'm not sure this could fit your context, though.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci snarkhunter. Alors, on pourrait parler d'exercices mathématiques jusqu'à plus soif.


----------



## Randisi.

No, snarkhunter, it means to kill the students interest.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi Randisi. Il s'agit bien de tuer l'intérêt de l'enfant.


----------



## snarkhunter

Thank you both for the clarification. Yet I would say my previous suggestion should still be applicable here.


----------



## archijacq

des exercices répétitifs assommants


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci archijacq. Je n'aurais pas pensé à _assommant._


----------



## joelooc

_psittacisme stérile_ sonne un peu pédant mais répond à la description de la torture évoquée.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci joelooc. Je ne connaissais pas ce mot.


----------



## petit1

faire entrer quelque chose dans la tête des enfants à force de rabâchage.
rabâcher bêtement...


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

"repetition fait inhibition" - you're right on the educational principle of "discovery";  boring rote learning and drilling discourage real learning.
You need a double juxtaposition as in English: "repeter c'est s'ennuyer" - "rabacher donne lacher" "l'ennui, c'est l'oubli" "s'ennuyer c'est oublier!" -----  someone do much better than that, ...... please!!!!


----------



## petit1

rabâcher c'est gâcher


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you all for your excellent suggestions. While I recognize the value of "discovery-based" or "enquiry-based" learning, the fact remains that often traditional methods of instruction work very well. There is a place for rote learning. If I am using certain worksheets to reinforce a math skill or a concept. I would defend that decision by saying: "It's not just drill and kill." Dans ce cas particulier, peut-être que je peux tout simplement dire : _« Ce ne sont pas que des exercices répétifs. »_


----------



## snarkhunter

Charlie Parker said:


> Dans ce cas particulier, peut-être que je peux tout simplement dire : _« Ce ne sont pas que des exercices répétifs. »_


Si le registre de langue accepté ici le permet, cela pourrait peut-être s'exprimer aussi par "Ce n'est pas (que) du rabâchage gratuit".


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne connaissais pas l'expression "drill and kill".  Lu - histoire de confirmer le sens :  





> En effet, les tendances pédagogiques modernes partout sur la planète ont été caractérisées par une approche « drill and kill » (la répétition mécanique d’exercices, menant à l’ennui total)


 Pour traduire "It's not just drill and kill, peut-être :  _Vous n'allez pas juste répéter comme des perroquets ? _


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

In the 60s, it was a breakaway from the old grammar-based, read-and-translate approach to language teaching.
Question - response - usually repeated three times to help the memory. It was boring but still an improvement on the older methodologies.

How are you?  --  I'm fine, thanks!
How is your sister?  -- She's fine, thanks!
And how is your father? --- He's very well, thanks!

And it was described as "parrot-learning", "repeating like parrots" or by the linguists "stimulus - response" - "drill and kill" is a more modern (and more critical) view of this approach to language learning - "kill" having the metaphorical meaning of killing all interest/enthusiasm.


----------



## petit1

du gavage pédagogique???

"_drill_" reminds me of "_Enfoncez-vous bien ça dans la tête_!"


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

petit1 said:


> du gavage pédagogique???
> 
> "_drill_" reminds me of "_Enfoncez-vous bien ça dans la tête_!"



I think this meaning of "drill" comes from the military who do very monotonous repetitions on the parade ground called "drills" - it was supposed to instil discipline and immediate and automatic obedience to the leader's instructions/commands. English phrase "You have to drill it into them!!!"


----------



## Chimel

Plutôt que de rabâcher, il s'agit à mon sens de marteler quelque chose. L'image est d'ailleurs assez proche, entre la référence aux coups de marteau et au "drill". Mais le substantif _martelage_ ne s'emploie malheureusement pas dans ce sens.

Cela dit, le drill est un terme courant en français aussi: "méthode d'enseignement programmé fondée sur l'acquisition d'automatismes" (Robert). _It's not just drill and kill_: ce n'est pas que du bête drill (pas possible de rendre le jeu sur les sons).


----------



## joelooc

Chimel said:


> Mais le substantif _martelage_ ne s'emploie malheureusement pas dans ce sens.


martèlement si.


----------



## Nicomon

archijacq said:


> des exercices répétitifs assommants.


   C'est ce que je comprends de "drill and kill".
La définition de _drill_ du Robert (voir post 20) renvoie à _entraînement, exercice_.

Dans le même ordre d'idée que « _gavage pédagogique_ », il y aurait  «_ bourrage de crâne_ », mais il manque le côté monotone/répétitif.
Quant à l'acquisition d'automatismes... ma foi on n'est pas loin des chiens de Pavlov. 


> Behaviorist models (*Pavlov*) produced the tradition “*drill and kill*” model of classroom practice.



C'est cette définition - extraite du Robert - de_ psittacisme _(un terme plutôt associé au domaine psychologique) qui a inspiré ma suggestion : 





> Psychol. Répétition mécanique (*comme un perroquet*) de mots, de phrases entendues, sans que le sujet les comprenne (phénomène normal chez les enfants, fréquent chez les déficients intellectuels). ➙ aussi écholalie.





> Hélas, pendant les dernières décennies, nous enseignants, avons été victimes d’un mythe consistant à croire que toute pratique abêtissait les élèves et les transformait *en perroquets idiots* (c’est le fameux _Drill and Kill_ des anglo-saxons). Source





> Les membres du GP reprochent principalement à la MD de forcer la mémoire de l'enfant à travers des exercices fastidieux et répétitifs, et de ne pas cultiver suffisamment son intelligence. À leurs yeux, cette méthode s'apparente davantage à un pur dressage qu'à un véritable procédé pédagogique, d'où le surnom péjoratif de « _*méthode du perroquet*_» qu'ils lui attribueront. Source


  Je ne sais pas si la page d'où j'ai extrait la dernière citatioon sera visible de partout. 
Note :  GP = Groupe de professionnels de l'enseignement et MD = méthode directe.

Souvent , c'est  « apprendre par cœur sans comprendre ».  _Perroquets ou robots...  _c'est du pareil au même.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci encore mes amis. Je viens de remarquer ces dernières suggestions.


----------



## Lucky19

> I would defend that decision by saying: "It's not just drill and kill."



Ce n'est en rien du bachotage ???


----------



## Lacuzon

guillaumedemanzac said:


> "repetition fait inhibition" - you're right on the educational principle of "discovery";  boring rote learning and drilling discourage real learning.
> You need a double juxtaposition as in English: "repeter c'est s'ennuyer" - "rabacher donne lacher" "l'ennui, c'est l'oubli" "s'ennuyer c'est oublier!" -----  someone do much better than that, ...... please!!!!


Le par cœur, ça écœure ?


----------



## Chimel

Wouaw, pas mal !


----------



## Lucky19

Lacuzon said:


> Le par cœur, ça écœure ?



 J'adore !

Bachoter, c'est gaver !

Gaver = "faire manger de force" mais aussi "agacer" (Ça me gave = J'en ai marre !).


----------



## Nicomon

_Le par cœur, ça écœure _est amusant, et qui plus est on a un jeu de sons comme en anglais. 

Mais c'est le point de vue de l'étudiant.
Je ne l'imagine pas pour traduire  :  "_It's not just drill and kill_"  /  _The "drill and kill" method._

Je doute fort que _"bachoter c'est gaver"_  serait compris de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique. _Bachoter / bachotage_ sont argotiques. 

Par ailleurs, à mon avis ça ne convient pas pour de jeunes élèves comme ceux de Charlie qui ne préparent pas le bachot. 
Le "_drill and kill_" est une méthode d'enseignement.  Pas une technique de révision avant examens.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

"gaver" is a good possibility: Stuff it down their throats until they are sick of it = *drill* and drill until all enthusiasm is* kill*(ed)


----------

